# [V] Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit Collectors Edition



## Gabbagadnalf (2. März 2010)

Guten Morgen.,

 verkaufe hier die Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit Collectors Edition  ist gut 2 Wochen alt. Spiele das Spiel aber nicht liegt bei mir nur rum. 

 Inhalt der CE:

 - Das orginal Spiel Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit auf PC DVD-Rom inkl. Handbuch
 - Ein exklusives Ingame-Item - Der Ring der Phexenszung (Ring des Felschens)
 - Der epische Orginale - Soundtrack auf CD
 - Eine aufwändig gestaltete und hochwertige Aventurie-Landkarte aus Stoff im DIN A2-Großformat
 - Ein Collector's Edition-Echtheitszertifikat
 - Ein Wendeposter im DIN A3-Format beidseitig bedruckt mit dem neuen Drakensang - Am Fluss der Zeit Artwork & den Sonderfertigkeiten im Überblick
 - Das Schwarze Auge Regelwerk (4. Edition ) als PDF

 Der Preis kommt von euch da ich nicht so recht weiß was ich nehmen soll  



 Angebote können auch per PM kommen


----------

